# Whats your FAVORITE CICHLID of all time???



## SAMhap

hey guys/gals, just wanted to know whats your favorite Cichlid that you love? and why it is your favorite?

i'll start off: yellow belly alberts cause they r colorful and breeds like crazy!not hard to get. i get a lot of money of them.


----------



## bigfishy

Champsochromis caeruleus *Trout Cichlid*

Colorful and big


----------



## Jackson

Ones I would love to get in the near future 

Retrocolus xinguensis 
Retrocolus lapidifer 
I spent way too much this year already on fish so I had to pass when Oliver just had some in 

For now I am happy with my Geo Altifrons


----------



## Y2KGT

Otopharynx lithobates (Zimbawe)
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=2292

Not only are they gorgeous but they are also not aggressive and therefore you can keep a nice group together without them killing each other. They also wag their tail fins like a dog would whenever I get anywhere near their tank.

Here is a picture of my first show male that I recently lost.


----------



## Darkside

I've had a lot of different cichlids over the years, but I have to say that multies are probably my favourite. They're an easy going fish that are really easy to breed and I find their colonizing behaviour fascinating.


----------



## Chromey

I think i love everything Y2KGT has in his tanks.

If for anyreason your looking to sell any Paul, Let me know.


----------



## SAMhap

thanks for the reply guys. sorry for the show male you lost Paul.
he was gorgeous


----------



## thea2003

I saw some really cool electric blue jack dempseys at the LFS today.


----------



## Byronicle

fire red agassiz cichlid

its a dwarf south american cichlid, doesn't destroy my plants, is nice and small and works well with community fish and has beautiful colouration. What more could I ask for


----------



## aeri

dragon blood


----------



## SAMhap

very nice dwarf cichlid from south America. i had a breeding pair but sold it.

awesome looking dragon blood. is it yours?


----------



## SAMhap

anymore guys/gals?


----------



## okoolo

oblique zebra


----------



## michaelw81

For me, Angelfish (P. scalare) forever!


----------



## SAMhap

i like zebra obliquidens too. but they get big, thats why i dont keep them.


----------



## moon

Discus, discus and discus


----------



## Tropicana

My favorite Cichlid would have to be a German blue ram. They are very colourful and have awesome behavior. I still have a male from my first pairs spawn and that was almost 2 years ago. I plan to get the next generation soon and continue keeping his fry, and his fries fry lol. I will always have German blue rams in one of my aquariums.

Here is the father, http://i728.photobucket.com/albums/ww284/CAtropicana/MaleGBR-1.jpg

And this is his son who I have now http://i728.photobucket.com/albums/ww284/CAtropicana/IMG_6868.jpg


----------



## bae

My favorite has long been kribs. Their courtship and brood care are so cool. I like the way they divide up the work and the way the little female bosses her mate around. To me, it's a Fred and Wilma Flintstone act.
They are small and unaggressive for a cichlid, but assertive enough to raise a brood in a community tank without injuring their tankmates. They're pretty, too, especially the female when trying to attract a male.


----------



## Holidays

I don't discriminate i like em all


----------



## Syed

Bolivian Ram Cichlids. Honestly I love watching them squabble amongst themselves.


----------



## SAMhap

Holidays said:


> I don't discriminate i like em all


couldnt agree more but some are coler then other.


----------



## okoolo

After having community fish for a while I realized that no matter how colorful the fish is, if the behavior is not interesting then I'll get bored quickly..


which is one reason I don't think I'll ever be into bettas and I'm considering multis which are not very colorful


----------



## Riceburner

I seem to spend fractionally more time in front of my African tank than my New World or Krib tanks....


----------



## davidv

i'm kinda loving my keyholes right now


----------



## pat3612

I would have to say my angels they get along great with my bichirs and my eels.


----------



## SAMhap

okoolo said:


> After having community fish for a while I realized that no matter how colorful the fish is, if the behavior is not interesting then I'll get bored quickly..
> 
> which is one reason I don't think I'll ever be into bettas and I'm considering multis which are not very colorful


agree with u. true .


----------



## ChuckRum

i would say peacock bass since they are technically cichlids.
but other than that, id say good old malawi eye biters.


----------



## SAMhap

ChuckRum said:


> i would say peacock bass since they are technically cichlids.
> but other than that, id say good old malawi eye biters.


the only reason i would never try peacock bass cause they get huge.
malawi eyebiters r okay for me.


----------



## ChuckRum

SAMhap said:


> the only reason i would never try peacock bass cause they get huge.
> malawi eyebiters r okay for me.


lol i dont think theyl reach much over 2 feet in an aquarium. ive gota 180 gal forem so it should be okay. (hopefully). and ive changed my mind on fav cichlids so many times lol. personality wise, my favourites are brichardis because they act like saltwater fish, and oscars. My favourite for looks would have to be a green terror, jag, brichardis, and hap sp.44s. Basically i have no flippin idea, since there are soo many awesome cichlids out there and my mind will be changed next week. (these are all excluding peacock bass as my favourite )


----------



## bigfishy

because you only got the smaller species

try a temensis for a change


----------



## Jackson

bigfishy said:


> because you only got the smaller species
> 
> try a temensis for a change


True lol

I've seen some 2' monsters owned by a few people over the years. My old trio hit around 15" before I got rid if them at it took just about a year. Fast growers and amazing looking PBass especially the WC's.


----------



## ChuckRum

bigfishy said:


> because you only got the smaller species
> 
> try a temensis for a change


actually, i recently got four 2 inchers. One looks to be a tem, i hope so . ive heard stories of big peacocks and snakeheads breaking through aquarium glass. 
This kinda scares me since my 180 is a pretty old tank lol


----------



## ChuckRum

Jackson said:


> True lol
> 
> I've seen some 2' monsters owned by a few people over the years. My old trio hit around 15" before I got rid if them at it took just about a year. Fast growers and amazing looking PBass especially the WC's.


yea mine have been growing crazy fast ever since i got them off of feeders and onto arowana sticks. I should post some more pics, theyre wayy bigger than in my signature. ive got two 8 inchers, and four 2 inchers. My 3.5" Jag goes after them!


----------



## bigfishy

my trout cichlid, raised it from a fry


----------



## SAMhap

nice cichlid.

how big is he?


----------



## bigfishy

SAMhap said:


> nice cichlid.
> 
> how big is he?


7 inches



I am still looking for a female for him


----------



## SAMhap

bigfishy said:


> 7 inches
> 
> 
> 
> I am still looking for a female for him


finding a female for him will be hard, cause i heard they are rarely for sale in toronto, not including some 2 inchers at finatics. 
goodluck finding 1.


----------



## bigfishy

SAMhap said:


> finding a female for him will be hard, cause i heard they are rarely for sale in toronto, not including some 2 inchers at finatics.
> goodluck finding 1.


thanks

I seen some 3.5"ish at Big Als Kennedy & Mississauga for $24.99 and 1" baby for $11.99 each or 3 for $30

It's hard to tell their gender.


----------



## Darkside

bigfishy said:


> thanks
> 
> I seen some 3.5"ish at Big Als Kennedy & Mississauga for $24.99 and 1" baby for $11.99 each or 3 for $30
> 
> It's hard to tell their gender.


You can vent them pretty reliably. Just ask to see the vents of the fish when they catch them for you.


----------



## dl88dl

I too love all fishy but my fav is my Altums


----------

